# Witold Pilecki- A Hero's Story



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2008)

Witold Pilecki actually allowed himself to get captured and sent to Auschwitz so that he could report on what was going on there. Quite a heroic story, with a sad ending.

On This Day: Witold Pilecki Allows Himself to be Captured by the Nazis


----------



## runningdog (Oct 24, 2008)

In the end, courage is all that counts..............


----------



## v2 (Oct 24, 2008)

a few words more about Witold Pilecki:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...-05-1901-25-05-1948-forgotten-hero-13365.html


----------

